# Gaélico: de tha doi



## neftis

Hola, me podeis ayudar, por favor, alguien sabe algo de gaelico? me podeis ayudar con esta frase? Bueno os la dejo, por si acaso hay alguien por ahí que me pueda ayudar, es que no conozco un sitio en el que puedan ayudarme y como se que aqui hay gente de todo el mundo, quizas hay alguien que me pueda ayudar.
La primera frase es _De tha doi?
Y la segunda es __A Bhrogain!
Si me pudierais ayudar, os lo agradecería mogollón.
_


----------



## elpoderoso

Hola:
 Puedes preguntar en el foro ''Other languages''
Sé que Brogain es un appelido, y cuando se llama a alguién en Gaelico (al menos el gaelico de Irlandia) se usa ''a'' antes del nombre.No sé que significa la primera frase.


----------



## neftis

muchas gracias


----------



## neftis

De todas formas en el texto posterior, dice que a Bhrogain es un grito de guerra


----------



## elpoderoso

¿Podrías decirme cual libro estas leyendo?
En Gaelico bróig significa ''zapato'' y el nombre Brogain quiza tiene algo que ver con este, quiza es el nombre de un héroe en tu libro pero no creo que es un dios, al menos no he oido hablar de un con este nombre.


----------

